
Real Value of Facebook – Douglas Rushkoff – Medium - bariscan
https://medium.com/s/douglas-rushkoff/the-real-value-of-facebook-19d1d6cb3003
======
yesenadam
"But now that Facebook seems destined for irrelevance, I find myself wondering
if there may be a positive use for the platform after all. No, not to make
friends or communicate with people — neither of which were ever Facebook’s
strong points anyway. The real value we can derive from Facebook comes from
interacting directly and purposefully with its dark innards: the algorithms
themselves."

Well, it has been and continues to be great for me, and millions/billions of
others, for both communicating with people around the world, and making
friends. What kind of blindness people have to be able to wonder "if there may
be a positive use for the platform after all" I don't know.

